# What Can Replace My Toro S200 Work Horse?



## WaWaZat (Jan 3, 2014)

I have an early '80s vintage Toro S200e snowblower that I inherited from my Grandfather who was the orig owner. The handle has broken off it for the 2nd time. The first time I had it welded. It a runs okay but the half the cover screw holes are broken preventing me from attaching it fully, a couple of the direction vane nubs are broken and the scraper bar is worn... again! There's a local guy who would take a trade on my old one and give me a same or similar model Toro with electric start, he says is in great shape, for $75. The handle alone is more than half that and he says his have new carb diaphragms... which should probably be replaced on mine instead of squirting starting fluid in the plug hole and priming it for 10 minutes after it gets running, until it will keep running on its own, the 1st start of every season. So not only this guy but there seems to be a lot of good used choices for a replacement 'round the Chicago area.

So my question is, what is a good replacement? This is the only small engine machine I have ever owned that has lasted so long. The closest was the Craftsmen lawnmower, also inherited from Gramps, I opted to sell when it was 30 years old for $20 instead of doing an engine rebuild on the Briggs. Even the new Ariens with the Tecumseh I replaced it with only lasted 11 years before I decide to dump that on someone for cheap because I was tired of maintaining and working on it. Lawn service now! Snow removal services aren't nearly as cost effective around here.

I really like the 2 stroke engine... no oil changes and with the exception of a carb diaphragm, whenever I finally decide to take the time, and a periodic spark plug, there isn't a whole lot of maintenance. What other blowers are low maintenance like this and built at least as well? If someone solved the diaphragm problem in addition to being as low maintenance and built at least as well as this S200, that would be perfect! I would consider a 2 Stage thrower as long as it was built well and as low maintenance... did anyone make a good 2 stroke 2 stage?? I'm in Chicago and we may get 1-3 good or even insane dumps per season but mostly it's smaller stuff so low maintenance is priority over something that needs to have the oil changed or has a transmission or has that many more moving parts that would have to be replaced more than once in a blue moon. I only know the paddle type design as the S200 is all I've ever used. That's what my Dad had when I was growing up. Is there something that works better? I understand some of the newer model similar versions of the S200 had a different type of auger. Are these better at all? I know the paddles on the S200 don't do icier snow very well and are marginal in the wet, slushy stuff.

And if someone has a good recommendation for a replacement of a different model, it would be helpful to know what common probs to look for while considering a used one.

Appreciated!!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I guess the question that I have in return to all this, are you really dead set on getting rid of this?

A lot of those things that you mention are pretty easily remedied, and there are quite a few folks that are more than willing to guide you in the right direction in making your machine whole again. 

Insofar as new two-strokes are concerned, they are becoming more and more scarce due to government emission regulations.


----------



## WaWaZat (Jan 3, 2014)

That's a great question as this being an inherited blower, I know it's been taken care of... heck, I've done most of the work on it. It's just to the point where everything seems to be falling apart on it. I figured I might have to put $75 worth of parts in to it to make it work well and be decent again. So for that $75, I could possibly get something else don't have to do anything to. But on the other hand, who knows what lurks with a used unit.... unless I put it through a good eval before taking it home. I could use some help there so as to make certain I don't miss something.

So, while I'm not averse to restoring this unit, I would like to be smart with my time. Spending time & $$ buying and installing parts vs buying a good one ready to go. Secondly, what I'm really after here is finding out what machines, if any, might be a bit better, considering my needs, than the S200. If nothing else, perhaps I can find a newer until that is just as good but is less worn.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Understand. 

That said, here's some possibilities in making what you have work:

Screws- sheet metal screws, with washers- $5

Broken handle- If it is above the mounting points, you could use a conduit connector, if is is below, then you could use a screw clamp- either way about $5

Or

Find a junk lawn mower, that have a steel handles. Might need to add some spacers and re-drill mounting holes. 

Vanes- could be cut from the sidewalls to make the missing vanes using a good one as a template- $10-20 for an old tire. 

Scrapper bar- a piece of bar stock bent accordingly- $10 

Diaphragm- I have no idea, but how often are these replaced?

Just some suggestions, best of luck.


----------



## Tom99 (Nov 16, 2013)

If you can get through this winter with the S200, I would look for a used Toro replacement in the spring/summer. Toro and everyone else, I think, has gone to all 4 cycle in their new single stage blowers. 

You should be able to find a nice Toro CCR2450 or CCR3650 when it's warm in the $75 ballpark if you take your time. Look at garage sale/estate sale/craigslist ads. Some had electric start and/or chute cranks, but not really necessary. They have the r-tec 141cc 2 cycle engine. 5 or 6 hp I think vs 3 hp in your machine. A nice upgrade from the S200. The same 20" width as your machine, but more hp and the curved augers do a really nice job. 

I have a 7 year old 2450 that I bought last summer and put new paddles, scraper bar, and spark plug on it. It's a beast compared to the S200, and always starts on one pull. I had a few S200s and S620s too, but sold them all. 

Good luck.

Tom


----------



## WaWaZat (Jan 3, 2014)

2 interesting solutions... fix up the S200 inexpensively, buy something like the CCR, inexpensively, in the Spring.

Let me ask a little about the CCR. Is the engine and body made at least as well as the S200s? What engines were used on them? How is the maintenance compared to the 200 Tom? Does anyone know when these to vintages of CCR were made? Are the CCRs electric start? Do the chutes get clogged with any type of snow?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Those old S200s go pretty cheap around here. $25 - $100 when running.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

WaWaZat said:


> 2 interesting solutions... fix up the S200 inexpensively, buy something like the CCR, inexpensively, in the Spring.
> 
> Let me ask a little about the CCR. Is the engine and body made at least as well as the S200s? What engines were used on them? How is the maintenance compared to the 200 Tom? Does anyone know when these to vintages of CCR were made? Are the CCRs electric start? Do the chutes get clogged with any type of snow?


I'll tell ya that once you use a CCR you'll probably throw rocks a the s200. Not that the s200's are bad machines. They're pretty good but you'll really like the CCR. The chute won't clog up most of the time. The best snowblowers will clog under the right conditions but having that chute will be one of the best things about it. Pretty much *any* Toro you get is going to be a great machine. There was one engine they used that had a plastic carb but I don't remember which one it is. Pic of my Power Clear that is just a real fine machine.


----------



## Tom99 (Nov 16, 2013)

WaWaZat said:


> 2 interesting solutions... fix up the S200 inexpensively, buy something like the CCR, inexpensively, in the Spring.
> 
> Let me ask a little about the CCR. Is the engine and body made at least as well as the S200s? What engines were used on them? How is the maintenance compared to the 200 Tom? Does anyone know when these to vintages of CCR were made? Are the CCRs electric start? Do the chutes get clogged with any type of snow?


They're made a lot heavier than the s200. Plastic shrouds are much thicker and tougher than the S200s, which nearly all are cracked. The r-tec 141cc engine is very stout. Handles are steel, not aluminum. Just a lot more robust machine generally compared to a S200.

I think maintenance is actually easier than on an S200. It's a lot easier to get the lower shroud off if you need to get to the carb. Belts, paddles, scraper bars are easy. 

They made them from about 2000-2010, I think.

Some are electric start, some not. I wouldn't care about that. Just added weight, and mine always starts with one pull.

Clogging? Have not been able to clog mine yet, but this is the first season I've had it. Compared to the wide open S200 vanes, I guess a chuted machine is more likely to clog, but I wouldn't worry about it. There is plenty of power and the paddle/chute design is pretty efficient.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Tom99 said:


> They're made a lot heavier than the s200. Plastic shrouds are much thicker and tougher than the S200s, which nearly all are cracked. The r-tec 141cc engine is very stout. Handles are steel, not aluminum. Just a lot more robust machine generally compared to a S200.
> 
> 
> They made them from about 2000-2010, I think
> ...


Just so you know, before running any of my blowers I spray the chutes and augers with Pam cooking spray or some cheap, generic brand. Helps prevent snow sticking and clogging. 
There are some products that are specifically made for this application and some guys on here use them but cooking spray is fine for me. Believe me. You'll really like a Toro CCR or Power Clear blower.


----------



## WaWaZat (Jan 3, 2014)

I think the S200 is a cast iron engine. Are the CCRs aluminum? Any concern with that? Just curious as the local guy here who buys and sells mostly the paddle type blowers says he stays away from the newer CCR machines for that reason. He says that's why the S200 has lasted 32 years.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

go pick up a ccr or if you want a smaller toro get a powerlite. keep the s-200 and refurb at your leasure
toro had had no problems with the t-tek motors or the suzuki motor on the ccr 2000 and ccr3000. ask yourself this, if the padle style is soo great why did toro ( and everyone else ) change to the curve style thats on all ccr's and the cr 20. remember the guy sells mostly paddle style blowers and he's trying to talk you out of getting a ccr why? my ccr2450 is 14 years old now and other than paddles ever other part is original, paddles have been changed once


----------

